# Hello From Costa Rica



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all, just wanted to say hi from my Honeymoon at beautiful Costa Rica. And Hopefully be the first to ever check into the Forum from a 3rd world Country..lol talk to you all when I get back Later. :jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool bob--hey wait a minute,, honeymoon????? and your on hauntforum???????


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I bet you're also the first to check into the forum while on your honeymoon. Are you still married?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Fer cryinoutloud... the guy's gotta take a breather _sometime_...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Fer cryinoutloud... the guy's gotta take a breather _sometime_...


He's 29. When I was 29 I didn't need a breather. But it does go to show he has his priorities straight.

Enjoy the rest of your honeymoon!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats what I call putting the marriage to the test.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

He's addicted! MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> He's addicted! MUAHAHAHA!


No Doubt


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well congrats to you , Bob. .
Have great Honeymoon.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sucker Uh I mean congrates. Definitely has his priorities straight


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all thanks for the warm wishes, I'm turning my wife into a Halloween nut like myself so she was cool with me writing to my Halloween family..lol The Honey moon was great we based the trip around activities like bungee jumping and extreme sports we had a blast and I over came some fears like falling from high places upside down..lol we are not ones to sit at a hotel for two weeks and just hang out. Anyways its good to be back in the USA there is no place like home and I'm definatly glad to be away from the resort food..lol Talk to you all soon. :jol:


----------

